# Anyone here know about BBQ Grills/Smokers?



## Been There Twice (Jun 2, 2021)

Here goes.... I'm a ninety year dude living in a younger body, and spent many a dollar on bar-be-Que grills.  Can't say that I have some good reviews on all of them.    So, for the last one to buy in my life span,   I want to get one that can do it all.   A grill and smoker combo.
My son came down from Minnesota for the Memorial holiday and brought his electric smoker/grill combo.  I didn't get the brand name as it is very old, but, it does the job intended.   So, again I'm searching for a combo unit that will do the best at smoking ribs, etc and grilling, and last a life time.
I've search the internet and have three or four that may be what I need.
1.   PK Grills #PK360  Charcoal frill/smoker combo at $799.99 from Amazon.
2.  Char-Griller  #06620  Akron Kamado Kooter BBQ grill/smoker, Red at $599.00 from Amazon.
3.  Char-Griller-Smoker #9800 Charcoal 38" black barrel @599.00 from Lowe's. com
4.  PK Grills- Cast Aluminum smoker-grill combo @#3669.99 from Amazon.

From the list,  which one would you suggest?


----------



## krj (Jun 2, 2021)

I'm not going to knock any of the cookers on you list, but for me if I was only going to have 1 solitary cooker to smoke AND grill on I would go with either a 22" Weber Kettle or 26" Weber Kettle. There's a plethora of add-ons you can get for these cookers, from rotisserie kits, digital controllers, extension rings, the list goes on and on and on...literally for ever. The 22" retails for $175 and the 26" for $359. You will find more available add-ons for the 22, and you can go to the "Performer Series" in the 22" if you want a built on side table. 

If you want to save yourself some more money check out Facebook marketplace, craigslist, or local garage sales because you can usually find several used 22"s for pretty cheap.


----------



## normanaj (Jun 2, 2021)

You may wish to look into a good quality pellet grill.You can smoke/grill/sear on one.A lot of folks here really like the Reqtec line of grills.


----------



## BigW. (Jun 2, 2021)

I'll second the Weber Kettle.  I wish I would have bought the 26" for more room.  I'm also intrigued by #3  on your list.  That would be more set and forget set up.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 2, 2021)

I will be the third one that votes for the "Weber Kettle" ...


----------



## bregent (Jun 2, 2021)

OK, I'll make it a 4th for the Weber. I've been contemplating getting rid of all my grills and smokers and getting a Weber 26".  It can do everything,  and will a few accessories, everything very well.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 2, 2021)

No

I dont think anyone here does know about bbq grills/smokers


----------



## kruizer (Jun 2, 2021)

You can do anything on the  Weber Kettle.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 2, 2021)

krj said:


> I'm not going to knock any of the cookers on you list, but for me if* I was only going to have 1 solitary cooker to smoke AND grill on I would go with either a 22" Weber Kettle or 26" Weber Kettle. *



I can't recall how many times I've stated that exact same thing, but it's a lot! RAY


----------



## ofelles (Jun 2, 2021)

If you don't mind spending a little money Lone Star Grillz Adjustable Charcoal Grill & Smoker is a great choice.  I know of several people who have one and love it









						24
					

Our 24" x 48" Adjustable Charcoal Grill & Smoker is built to last a lifetime. The grill body and stand are constructed from 10 gauge carbon steel more than double the thickness of our competitors grills.  The fire box is double wall construction to retain heat more efficiently and reduce heat...




					lonestargrillz.com


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 2, 2021)

I’ll throw in that a Big Green Egg or one of its quality competitors would be a nice option too.


----------



## smokeymose (Jun 2, 2021)

I'd have to agree about Weber kettles.
Go for the 26"...


----------



## Hamdrew (Jun 2, 2021)

Sorry to say but I don't think any of those 4 are known for lasting a lifetime.. What type of units do  you have experience using? Those are all pretty different, and every type has its own learning curve. Weber kettles on the other hand are known for lasting a very long time (why they are so easy to find used). You could also look into Weber Smokey Mountains (a bullet smoker), or building a drum (UDS, "ugly drum smoker"). If you know you like that electric one, you might just want to get a similar one to that.

All that said, I am with everyone else in voting for a 26" Weber Kettle; I think it is easier to get good smoke flavor than a WSM or UDS, almost like an offset.


----------



## Berettaclayshooter (Jun 17, 2021)

If grilling and smoking are the requirements along with longevity I would go with a kettle grill hands down, low cost, will last almost forever aside from replacing the grates, many aftermarket options.  Great charcoal flavor for burgers, steaks and the like.  The other option I would choose for a does all is the Rec Teq pellet grill, they have incredable customer service (you get the CEO's cell number), better quality than Trager and comparable in price.


----------

